

About possible 3200×2000 Apple displays (hardware analysis) - zdw
http://netkas.org/?p=741

======
rbanffy
The idea of having an application window more than 1000 pixels away from its
menu bar terrifies me. In order for something like that to work (assuming they
aren't going for significantly higher pixel densities with GUI elements
remaining at their current sizes) OSX would have to solve the usability
problem that appears when your app window is too far (perhaps on another
monitor) from the menu bar.

~~~
OpieCunningham
Those 1000 pixels would be a similar distance regardless of the monitor
resolution. In other words, the interface would consume more pixels and appear
to be physically the same size when rendered at the high resolution vs. your
current resolution.

~~~
rbanffy
If you keep the same pixel sizes, however, your app will be a loooong way from
its menu.

This is already a problem with multiple 27 inch screens.

